# Quadra Fire 1000 little problem..



## theswine (Mar 23, 2013)

I clean this thing like every two days!

I am not sure what is going on with it, maybe a snapdisc ?

I turn on the thermostat and it kicks on -- drops pellets -- and then shuts off, ( one minute )

I then have to hit the reset button - then it kicks on again, drops more pellets and then starts to light up - then shuts off one more time -- I again have to hit the reset button again really quick and then it will light up and everything is normal for the burning and the fans turning on.

Then when I turn the thermostat off, every fan but the combustion fan will turn off -- So I am left with only one fan running -- and the other two fans turn off.. I am sure that at least one of the other fans should stay on while the "Cool Down" process is complete... ?

Please, please some advice on what you guys think ??

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Mar 23, 2013)

Check the thermocouple. Make sure it is clean, fully inserted in the ceramic cover and centered over the burn pot.


----------



## theswine (Mar 24, 2013)

hmmm. looks good!

Would it be, since the stove shuts off after one minute of pellet dropping ?


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like something with the T/C as BeGreen said. 

Make sure the thermocouple is touching the inside of the ceramic cover and the ceramic is sticking out so it gets licked by the.flames. 

This is how the Stove see temp and starts the auger to resume normal operation. 

Where is your feed gate? I would try opening it a little? To little fuel and the fire may not he big enough/long enough to get the T/C to read 200° and start the auger up again.


----------



## theswine (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I checked again, and everything looks great with the TC.

I tend not to think it is the TC, because the stove shuts off after 1min of turning on the thermostat ? And by 1 min. there is NO flame or even smoke.

My stove usually takes 2-3 mins to com-bust and light ?

That is why I was thinking snap disc or control box ?? Not sure.

Thanks for your efforts ...


----------



## theswine (Mar 24, 2013)

So I looked again at the TC and cleaned it and re-adjusted it, but still no dice... dang.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you tried "Jumping" the snap discs yet?  Have you tried testing the T/C? Unhook ends of T/C and hook to Multi Meter, set to Ohm. Light a lighter, torch, etc on the T/C. You should see resistance. If no resistance?  Then the T/C is shot. 

How comfortable are you working with 120v? 

Obviously unplug the stove before adding any jumper. 

Not familiar with what discs do what on the 1000, but the overtemp will cause it to shut down. 

Also make sure all connections are tight.


----------



## theswine (Mar 25, 2013)

HI DexterDay,

I checked the TC -- works great with a flame under it.

Here is the start up procedure:

A: Turn Thermostat on
B: The stove drops pellets for around 45 seconds to a minute and then shuts completely off, no fans, no nothing
C: I hit the reset button and it starts the fans -- drops more pellets and then the fire starts and I don't have a problem until I turn the thermostat off.
D: Turn Thermostat off or if it gets to the temp, it will turn off ALL fans right away except the BIG combustion fan that blows hot air in the room ? Before, there was one other fan staying on during the "cooling off" period ??

Control Box ? -- How do I check that ?

What else could be shutting this down that quick ?


----------



## vakory (Mar 26, 2013)

FWIW, I'm starting to see the same problem with my Santa Fe (not to hijack your thread but the symptoms sound similar).  I, too, clean my stove a few times a day.  It'll always kick back in after I hit the reset button and get to the temp when it shuts off.  When it gets down to the temp to fire up (I have two degree swing), the call light comes on but nothing happens.  The reset button, again, jumpstarts it.


----------



## vakory (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmmm, actually, I'm sitting in the other corner and I just heard the thermostat click and it started dropping pellets again on its own.  I'm wondering if the call light comes on but the t-stat swing hadn't occurred yet then, when it does, the cycle starts as she's burning again on her own.  So, basically, should she start dropping pellets when the call light comes on or when the t-stat hits the swing temp?


----------



## vakory (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay, I think I'm good here.  Stove just cycled the way it's supposed to.  Thermostat clicked at my preset temperature, call light came on, pellets dropped and she's fired up.  That being said, I think I answered my own question.  Sorry about the thread-jacking, theswine.  I'll go back to my cave now!


----------



## theswine (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting -- I still can't pinpoint the problem...

The TC is perfect. Not sure if the control board is going out ? Anyone know how to test ?


----------



## PurpleDragon (Mar 27, 2013)

Have had similar probs w mine. Have you checked the ignitor? When mine started to go, I had to jump-start the stove the same way you are w the reset button until the ignitor died completely. You said it wouldnt light any of the pellets until you hit the reset, correct?

The snapdiscs control the combustion blower (#1), the overheating bc/if/when the combustion blower isnt being cooperative (#2), and the auger/over-ride safety. My snapdisc #1 is on the fritz-AGAIN- and my blower is hesitating & pulsing, so the stove gets this great fire but wont put heat out and then shuts down bc the blower wont turn on unless we jiggle the wires on the disc-and dont have heat unless we continue jiggling those wires for the full heat cycle(unless we yell at the stove, shake our fists wildly and scream obscenities at it, that is). Then, once the fire has gone out, my blower kicks on- too late to do anything. Once the stove cools down some, it'll restart itself, and the whole spiral begins again.

If my stove doesnt start a fire w/in a few minutes it just shuts down. Poof. And when the blower doesnt come on (like now) it shuts it down w/o any fans running.


----------



## theswine (Mar 27, 2013)

I haven't checked the ignitor ? Not sure how ?

But I do know it "ignites" just after one or two resets ?

So -- with that said, would it still be ?

The really crazy thing is when the stove was completely off, I could unplug and then plug back in and the fans would run for 5-8 mins and then shut it self off. Something that was suppose to happen.

Now, when the stove is completely off, I unplug and then plug in and nothing happens ? The only way I get the fans to turn on, is obviously the thermostat ??

Does that give anyone a better clue ?

Thanks!!


----------



## Kory (Mar 29, 2013)

The ignitor is fine. Igniters either work or they don't. Test it with an ohm meter if you want to be sure it's either in the 36 ohm range or it shows no ohms "open" which would be dead. The stove drops pellets for about 60 seconds when you turn the thermostat up and the red call light turns on. Then it sits with the exhaust blower on and the ignitor on and does not drop another pellet until the flame lights and builds up enough heat to turn the control box inside light green which means the firepot thermocouple is reading about 250 degrees Fahrenheit if it never reads or reaches this it shuts down. Does you flame even light the first time you turn it on or no flame at all? If you are dropping pellets but no flame at all your burnpot probably has a clinker in it causing it to struggle to light.


----------



## Kory (Mar 29, 2013)

How old is the stove? Where are you located? And I'm not familiar with a model 1000..... Do you have a Santa Fe, Castile, Classic Bay 1200 or Mt Vernon?


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 29, 2013)

Kory said:


> How old is the stove? Where are you located? And I'm not familiar with a model 1000..... Do you have a Santa Fe, Castile, Classic Bay 1200 or Mt Vernon?



There was an 800, 1000, 1100, Contour, etc.. 

Quad started long before the line up you have above.


----------



## Kory (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh ya, I completely didn't consider those because I have never touched one other than a few contours. I never hear anyone mention those anymore or rarely come acrost someone who still has one. Cause when did those first one out anyways?


----------



## theswine (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the replies.

The stove is pretty old 1995.

Something is very strange with this. When it was operating correctly, I would turn the thermostat on and then within 3 mins it would ignite.( and all fans would stay on )

Sometimes -- when a clunker was in there, it would ignite, like you stated above -- but the fans would still stay on and then do a proper 5-8min shutdown before completely shutting off.

Now, I turn the thermostat and it drops pellets for 50-60 seconds and then EVERYTHING shuts down? It never started a fire within 50-60 seconds like you all are saying-- I understand the TC needs a flame to get the auger to start going again -- and that isn't the problem. It doesn't get past 50-60 seconds on first call -- it shuts down completely. I then hit the reset button and within another 60 seconds it usually starts right up.

But the initial SHUTDOWN after 50-60 seconds is the odd part, it isn't the TC, because the fire doesn't start that quick and when the flame hits the TC, is acts perfect ?


----------



## theswine (Apr 9, 2013)

I really wonder if this is worth trying to fix ?

Are Pellet Stoves stoves that much better in 2013, than in 1995 ?

I am considering to just getting something new around $3,000 ?


I don't mind putting $50 - $100 a year  -- but if money is better spent by getting a newer Pellet Stove, then I will opt for that.

ANy comments ?

Thanks.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2013)

Check out the used market? The newer models have a lot more options than your Quad? 

The option to have the stove go into a Pilot/Maintenance burn when the t-stat is satisfied (instead of shutting off completely) and sit at idle until the call for heat is needed again. Its called High/Low in most newer models. And they also have On/Off like the Quad. So run On/Off in the shoulder seasons and High/Low in the dead of Winter  

This does 2 things. 1.) Save ignitor life and guarantee that you dont have a misfire (Because its always running) and 2.) The temp swing isn't as great because even when its idling, there is some heat being generated. Instead of NO heat like the Quad. 

There was a SMOKIN deal in my area the other day. An Osburn 45 for $400 w/ extras Super deal. 

Look around  on CL and the paper? There out there. Just gotta find them. I am getting rid of my Quadrafire and getting an Enerzone Eurostar (same as Osburn 5000) Should have it by the ejd of this week, beginning of next... So excited. So if you want new? Then buy new. More options. More efficient. 

Here is the CL deal that I should have jumped on. Just to sell in the Fall and make a buck


----------



## theswine (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the comment! That really helps!!

WOW, I just check out the http://enerzone-intl.com/product.aspx?CategoId=5&Id=578  website!!

That thing is AMAZING!!

I can't find a NEW price for the Enerzone Eurostar ??


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2013)

theswine said:


> Thanks for the comment! That really helps!!
> 
> WOW, I just check out the http://enerzone-intl.com/product.aspx?CategoId=5&Id=578  website!!
> 
> ...


Look up the Osburn 5000. The MSRP is on the front page of it? Its Not Cheap. But is Suoer easy to clean and work on. Plus has nice features and easy on the eyes (beauty is in the eye of the beholder)


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 10, 2013)

With the fans behaving the way they are, my guess is you need to invest in a new control box.  I can't think of any scenario that would shut off the combustion fan short of unplugging the stove!  The combustion fan is the one creating a vacuum in the burn area.  The convection fan is the one blowing air into the room.  It's not controlled by the control box but just by a snap disk, I do believe.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Apr 10, 2013)

With the stove shut down, remove the RIGHT SIDE panel, so you can see the control box.

Now unplugv the stove and then plug back in, the exhaust fan should start and run for approx 3-4 minutes then shut off.

Now bump the stat up and let the stove start.

Look at the front facing edge of the control box, there should be a GREEN led lit up, if not the controller is likely to blame.

Once the control sees heat from the TC the red led will light.

Check the snap switches that are located in the back area of the heat exchanger cover. These are easy to spot while looking in from the RH SIDE (unplug stove while messing with the wires in this area.

One snap switch is the room blower control and will not have continuity across the terminals at room temp.

The other snap is the overtemp switch and should be closed at normal temps, and open only if the snap has failed.

A failed snap on the overtemp will stop the stove from working.

Check the snaps, if they are ok, then the issue is elsewhere.

You should also check your T STAT as a failed stat can cause issues.

Just jumper the stat connector at the stove and see if it runs correctly.

If the TC fails, the stove will start, but will shut down after about 5 minutes due to no signal from the TC
The TC can be checked with a millivolt meter and will show voltage with heat applied to the TC

IF all else checks ok, then your issue is likely the controller box

The 1000 is a very reliable unit. I have twon of these here and have had minimal issues over the years.

Good luck

Snowy


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Snowy,
He is saying that when he unplugs the stove and then plugs it back in, nothing turns on.  If he then turns the thermostat up, the fans will start to run, it drops pellets and then the fans ALL shut off.  Not good.


----------



## Murph (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you jumped the pressure switch?


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Apr 11, 2013)

My guess- the control box.


----------



## theswine (Apr 11, 2013)

Murph said:


> Have you jumped the pressure switch?


 
I haven't ?

Not sure where that is ?


----------



## Murph (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking at the manual for the 1000 looks like it is on the back wall on the right side facing the stove and is called a vacuum switch. Jumping this will tell if there is a problem with internal pressure or airflow somewhere in the system or may even indicate a problem with the switch itself.


----------



## theswine (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Murph! I will try and update!!


----------



## theswine (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking at purchasing a new control box:
http://woodheatstoves.com/quadrafire-control-box-10-minute-p-9512.html

What does the 10 minute mean next to it ?


----------



## theswine (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone know how to test a control box?

I am worried I will buy this and not solve my problem ?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry.  I can't help you there but I can bump this back up to the top.


----------



## theswine (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks.

I unplug it and then plug it back in and no fans turn on anymore.. ? but if I turn the stat on, they turn on.. ?


----------



## theswine (Oct 17, 2013)

RESOLVED

So, I finally bit the bullet and paid for a new control box. $350 

I just installed it and everything is back to normal! 

Thanks for the input and advice on this.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 17, 2013)

Glad you got it running.  Last year there was someone on here willing to test and repair the boxes.  You might want to spend some time in SEARCH to find him and see if he would do it.  Then you'd have a spare. Or maybe someone would take the old one and attempt to fix it for THEIR spare.  In NO case do you want to just throw it away.  If I had that stove, I'd take it off your hands and try to fix it.
If anyone has a clear box for a Castile or Sante Fe that they don't want, I'd gladly pay the shipping costs!


----------

